# UK entry and code 1A stamp



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

I'm coming on December 27 rejoin my husband in UK and stay there for good with him. I am Canadian, and my husband is Spanish. He already work since last year.

On the 27, I will not enter in the UK with him, I travelling alone. We read that the stamp A1 will be the quickest solution for me to come in the UK. We didn't not have time to do the Family Permit.

I want to know what is going to happen to me at the UK border. 

Usually, when I was coming to UK to see my boyfriend at this time before we get married in Spain, at the UK border, I was going to : Other passport and the immigration officer was putting the stamp in my Canadian passport: Leave to enter for six months: .... recourse to public funds prohibited.

But now, do I go in the EEA and UK or still at the other passport at the UK border entrance? 

I read that they going to ask me questions and do some verifications. I bring with me this documents support to prove that I coming to rejoin my husband to live with him in the UK on the EEA regulations 2006.

- Official copy of the spanish passport of my husband did in the spanish ambassy in London.
- All the original documents to prove that we are married.
-The tax return of my husband. 
-statement of bank account of my husband.

It is enough documents??? Do i need to have more?? 

A1 stamp is still good for my entry in UK and my case?

And, my flight is arriving from Canada to Dublin, but I have to take an other flight to Manchester. So my port of entry is Dublin, it is ok?

Thanks to help me with your answers! And if you have more info to give me I would be please!

Marie


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

First, it's Code 1A stamp (limited leave to remain for 6 months). 
Expect hassle at UK border. The officers don't like people arriving without EEA family permit and requesting Code 1A stamp instead, as they have to verify your details and ensure you have the rights under EU law to enter UK. 

Perhaps one of his payslips as well.

Do NOT enter via Dublin (Ireland) as you will not get Code 1A stamp, either there on in Manchester. You must arrive directly in UK.


----------



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you Joppa,

Ok, so I understand that i will not get the 1A stamp in Dublin. But I can have my usual stamp as a tourist?? And when I am there, I can apply for the residence card?

Can i do that?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will get an Irish stamp valid for 3 months. You can then apply for residence card after arriving in UK, as your husband is already in work.


----------



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

OK, thanks, that really helpfull!! 

I will do that, I am starting to fill the form EE2 already! But I have an other question, I will have to travel with my husband to Spain to weeks after I arrived in UK. So, I will come back with him to UK by Heathrow. So, we can also bring all the document with us and can I have the stamp 1A at this time? And after send my form EEA2? It's that correct?

Thank you again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to enclose your passport with EEA2, so before travelling you have to request its return. This won't withdraw your application.


----------



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

My worry is I will be arriving from Canada to Ireland, so the stamp in my passport is for 3 months only. And if the EEA2 take more then that, i am not in trouble? That why I wanted to travel to spain with my husband before sending my application for the EEA2. I will come back to UK with him and will have the stamp 1A for 6 months and send my applicaton the same day.

It is right? 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can try that instead.


----------



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello, just an update on my story. I travel from Montreal Canada on the 27 of December 2013 to Boston and then to Dublin.. and finally to Manchester.

The airline in Montreal was not sure to let me board ... because I had a one way ticket.. but I show them my original paper of marriage and they let me board.

After, I had the stamp in Ireland for 3 months. No stamp in UK. The information that Joppa gave me was 100% right.

On the 15 of January 2014, I travel to Spain from London with my husband and we came back today.

I had all my paper ready to ask for the 1A stamp. ( Marriage certificate, Council Tax at our names, prove of employment by the HM Revenue for my husband, a letter of his employer, his bank accounts statements, a letter from my previous employers for my loyal services and my last day of work.. I was working for the Gouvernment of Canada.. so it s all official documents.. and more.. it was all in a file proper sorted. 

So, we both went at the other passport queue and I ask for the 1A stamp, and my intention is to apply quick for the EEA2. You can tell that they were not use to it... but I was really polite and know my rights. They were very helpful and they put the stamp in my passport.

Now, I am going tomorrow for my NIN at the job centre!!  

And I will send my application for my EEA2 when I received my NIN.

Thank you for your advices everythings was 100% right!!! I am very happy ! 

Marie xx


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulations!
Joppa is truly amazing and so is everyone else on these threads.
Marie, have a blessed life with your family in your new home country. Enjoy life!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not an advocate of requesting Code 1A stamp, as you may have gathered from other threads. My recommendation is, as far as possible, to get EEA family permit in advance, and you will then have a hassle-free UK entry, usually at the end of a long, tiring flight. Immigration officer you meet may not be as friendly or helpful as you had a good fortunate to encounter, and it can become a stressful experience.


----------



## lisafriend (Jan 20, 2014)

feel encouraged when reading your success story!


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You can try that instead.


Hello Joppa,

I am a British citizen and exercising my EU treaty rights in Ireland (Dublin). My non - EEA spouse have got the EEA accompanying visa for Ireland and will be coming to Ireland in march 2014. Please tell me how I can come to uk the quickest possible way. I heard FP is difficult than Code 1A stamp. Please advise how and from where can I get this stamp. also please advise wat happens at the border and how to proceed once in the UK.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello Joppa, I am waiting for my non eea spouse in Ireland. from Ireland how can we apply for the Code 1A stamp. please advise.

regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's very difficult to get Code 1A stamp because, Ireland being in common travel area, there are no border formalities when travelling to UK. In any case you can only get the stamp when entering UK, not at embassy, consulate etc. If you are only coming to UK for a visit, the EEA visa may be sufficient for entering UK, depending on nationality. If you want to bring your spouse to UK permanently, you may be able to do so under Surinder Singh, for which you must get EEA family permit at the British embassy in Dublin. The rule has recently changed and Home Office now expects you to have moved the centre of your life to Ireland, being integrated into the Irish society etc. You may need to be living and working in Ireland more like a year to show you have done so.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> It's very difficult to get Code 1A stamp because, Ireland being in common travel area, there are no border formalities when travelling to UK. In any case you can only get the stamp when entering UK, not at embassy, consulate etc. If you are only coming to UK for a visit, the EEA visa may be sufficient for entering UK, depending on nationality. If you want to bring your spouse to UK permanently, you may be able to do so under Surinder Singh, for which you must get EEA family permit at the British embassy in Dublin. The rule has recently changed and Home Office now expects you to have moved the centre of your life to Ireland, being integrated into the Irish society etc. You may need to be living and working in Ireland more like a year to show you have done so.


Hi Joppa, ok my spouse is non eu citizen but our kids are Britishers coz of me. Can we not go and settle in uk under Zambrano case or any other EU law.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But you should get EEA family permit first.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> But you should get EEA family permit first.


Hi Joppa as i hear the uk r making it more difficult to get Fp so tat why thinkin of an alternate option.

Tnx and regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But to process an entry under Zambrano or any other judgment, they need time so can't do it at the border. So applying for EEA family permit with correct supporting evidence is strongly recommended.
OK, you may be able to get Code 1A stamp for 6 months, but in order to get residence card, full application is needed.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

I see brit embassy refusing lots of fp tats why people r goin to border and getting code 1A. And if some o e fp is refused then code 1A will become more difficult as they can also question why fp was refused. Dont know wat to do. Please advise.

Tnx and regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The reason why people go for Code 1A stamp is they don't have time to apply for EEA family permit. The chance of getting the permit is pretty high, because it's only for 6 months and UKBA can really scrutinise when migrants subsequently apply for residence card. About half the applications are rejected.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> The reason why people go for Code 1A stamp is they don't have time to apply for EEA family permit. The chance of getting the permit is pretty high, because it's only for 6 months and UKBA can really scrutinise when migrants subsequently apply for residence card. About half the applications are rejected.


Ok lets suppose i take my non eea spouse to uk without any stamp or fp. Get in touch with immigration advisers and tell them that we have prove living in ireland and that i an kids r british just spouse is non eea. Can they do something. I think once in uk ukba cant do anything as they will be bound by zambrano case. I mean this is so pothetic that a btitish father and british children only 2 yrs and other only 8 months of age have to live away from their non eea mother.

Please advise.

Tnx n regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know of anyone who has done as you suggest, so I don't know.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok wat do u suggest then. I am lookin at my options.

Tnx nd regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No suggestions as I don't know. Wait until Jrge our European expert logs on.


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No suggestions as I don't know. Wait until Jrge our European expert logs on.



Hi Joppa, who is Jrge. No apply from Jrge.


Tnx and regards.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Joppa said:


> No suggestions as I don't know. Wait until Jrge our European expert logs on.


In this case there aren't grounds for Zambrano. British father happily living with British children and their non-EU mother. Where's the need of care in absence of British caregiver? Hence, no provision.

The options to move to UK are: 1) UK immigration rules and/or 2) Surinder Singh.

1) Will suggest a complex case with difficult financial requirements to meet.
2) Will suggest a less complex case, with difficult residency requirements due to the new changes.

And the least liked option: move to non-EU's mother home country.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Dooradoyle (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Jrge, 

can u please tell me how zambrano case actually works. Also I the British father have 2 kids. One 2 and half years old and the other only 8 months. So as a British father how can I stay in Uk without the non eea mother and we know that children of that age need to be with mother. if the non eea mother is not in uk then I will have to look after them but then how do I go out to work and leave them on their own. This all is leading to me and my british child to leave the UK.

I heard that if Child is an EU citizen then the non eea mother should be granted permission to stay in the EU country(also the eu country of which the child is a national of). Also if there is any other info please let me know.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Dooradoyle said:


> Hi Jrge,
> 
> can u please tell me how zambrano case actually works. Also I the British father have 2 kids. One 2 and half years old and the other only 8 months. So as a British father how can I stay in Uk without the non eea mother and we know that children of that age need to be with mother. if the non eea mother is not in uk then I will have to look after them but then how do I go out to work and leave them on their own. This all is leading to me and my british child to leave the UK.
> 
> ...


This is how Zambrano actually works, as explained by UKBA: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/257096/drf.pdf. Your non-EU spouse could/would "benefit" from section 3. However, either option and/or choice won't entitle her to ILR.

In regards of your children, well...our children need us at any age. 

But if you are implying Human Rights, then you must be prepared to fight Home Office in court. HO is not walking away easily from claims of that nature. In fact, UK has considered leaving the European Convention on Human Rights (ECHR) for some time now, and the line of cases being dispute in court is endless.

I've indicated the three logical and feasible options you have available. I'm sorry if neither one appeals to you.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry I have posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## sasou (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello Marie,

I have been reading your thread and I am happy that everything turned out ok for you .. although it is a long time now 

Can I ask you few questions please?

- How long did it get you to receive the residence card after you have applied. I have applied on July 4th, received my COA on July 19th and I am still waiting for the residence card.

- I am fine to work now with the COA. But I need to travel in mid october for a week end in Italy with my husband (EEA national). I will go the same route as you and as many people here: request my passport back from the Home office and re-enter the UK requesting the A1 Stamp.
The reason for this is that my initial work permit expired July 26th...and I do not want to re-enter as a tourist.
Can I do this ? Just the way you did ? Will I be able to board a plane at the airport and board a plane as well form Italy back to the UK ? And I will have all the documents wit me at the border with my husband as well next to me, and I will be polite....is this all that it takes really ? And I should be able to get the 1A stamp ?

Also, should I resend the passport back to home office ?

Also, is the 1A stamp single entry of multiple entry ?

Thanks a lot for the help you can provide me.


----------

